# 1.4tsi thermostat



## Streetshamann (Jun 20, 2020)

Quick yes or no question.
If the thermostat is stuck open, do I have to replace the whole water pump assembly?


----------



## Pikklz (Nov 12, 2020)

I don't have an answer but instead, another question. Is there a different thermostat that will stay closed at higher temperatures for the winter months? I can drive to work (13.5 miles) on colder days and never reach full operating temperature.

I hope you eventually got the answer you were looking for, Shamann.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Streetshamann said:


> Quick yes or no question.
> If the thermostat is stuck open, do I have to replace the whole water pump assembly?


Thermostat is replaceable on it’s own. If you don’t need a new water pump you don’t have to mess with the water pump belt.


----------



## Streetshamann (Jun 20, 2020)

Leirk said:


> Thermostat is replaceable on it’s own. If you don’t need a new water pump you don’t have to mess with the water pump belt.


Thanks, still haven’t gotten around to it, still running fine. Starting to wonder if it’s ok and that the engine just runs a little colder than other engines.


----------



## Streetshamann (Jun 20, 2020)

Pikklz said:


> I don't have an answer but instead, another question. Is there a different thermostat that will stay closed at higher temperatures for the winter months? I can drive to work (13.5 miles) on colder days and never reach full operating temperature.
> 
> I hope you eventually got the answer you were looking for, Shamann.


Having the same questions myself. Seems like these engines stay cold. I’ve never heard the fans come on unless I’m using A/C.


----------

